# 22 month old suddenly easily upset and tired!



## chukkamomma (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! My usually sweet dd just turned 22 months. Just this past week she has been getting upset very easily and suddenly out of the blue. She'll be happy one minute and then on the floor crying the next and the smallest thing can upset her. She's also been napping earlier, falling asleep in the car mid morning, where before she would take a midday nap after lunch, around 12:30-1 pm. I know she's reaching a milestone developmentally (the terrible twos?) and maybe she's going through a growth spurt? She had a cold last week that seems to be all gone, but maybe it's still effecting her? We had her regular gym class today which she loves but today she had several meltdowns and wanted to leave or nurse. It's been hard to do anything or go anywhere and it's wearing me out already!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Hugs Momma









My son's the same age. And, he seems to get that way when he's tired. He gets frustrated and upset very easily.









Especially, if she's suddenly falling asleep much earlier than normal. She may be a little sick still or just not sleeping well or maybe she's just going through a little growth spurt and she needs extra sleep. Try putting her to bed earlier. That always works for us. Also, make sure she's sleeping at night. My LO never makes a peep at night, even if he's awake. Maybe she's awake more at night than you think.

Good luck momma.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

we're here too.

DD begs me to go ni ni earlier and earlier and more often. and if I don't put her ni ni she cries on the floor. but if I do put her ni ni she wakes up at 5 or earlier. I just don't know what to do about it.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dd is nearly two, and we have definitely had more meltdowns the past few months.

Especially because your lo had a cold, I would get her ears checked. If her body is fighting an ear infection it could make her tired and crabby without you knowing why.

My dd was recently sick and I didn't know she had an ear infection until I took her to the doctor to have him look. She didn't pull on or rub her ears, and when I asked if her ears hurt she said, "no."

HTH


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

There's also the 2 year molars to consider. Sounds like it might be a combination of cold/ teething/ developmental. I would get her ears checked too though.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Right there with you, and right on schedule. It's a relief to me somewhat, because he was NOT sleeping for a couple of months there! I'd just as soon have him be a little tired.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

DD is 26mo and just got over that a few weeks ago.









It is soooooooooo nice to have our happy, independent, calm little cherub again!

Okay, not ALWAYS calm lol... but back to 'normal' anyway.

So take heart, this too shall pass. And then it will come back. And then it will pass. And so on, and so on...


----------

